# Fairly New To Plowing, What do you think of this setup



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

In 2009 my company layed off 20 employees including the person in charge of the snow removal for our building. (1 long road and three lots built into a hill connected by a drive on said hill) 
I volunteered for the position and found myself left with a 2004 chevy 2500 hd ext cab 8ft bed 4x4 with a century cap on the back. It also had installed a meyer 7.5 st blade with a rusty e60 and hack wiring job. After the last snow of 4 inches, I had some major issues, power to the control box only worked when truck was in park, pump was straining big time under load and making a horrible deep moaning sound. 
I got permission to fix the setup and this is what I had done.
New E58h installed. (black model)
New harness installed including proper grounding (the old harness was totally removed)
New control box with custom mount(mounted to left of steering wheel)
New halogen flood lights bolted to top rear of cap with switch mounted in the dash
New yellow strobe which plugs in to aux power outlet in cab 
The truck recently had $2500 worth of work done and new bridgestone all terrains and complete mechanical maintnence.
I will post photos soon of all of the upgrades. 
Is this a good system for what I have to do? The new pump came with a cover that is not installed, good/bad?
I also have a meyer mini jr 400lb spreader with new wiring that mounts to a 2 inch hitch. (controller also mounted in dash)
Any suggestions,tips or advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

Was it something I said? Or is this a beaten horse? Or is it too small of a job for input? 
Anyway I will figure it out


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Pictures or better description of how long the road is. How big the lots are
What you sure it can work just may not be the most efficient


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

You already spent the money, now plow the snow!

Take the cap off and put the weight in


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

alldayrj;1557676 said:
 

> You already spent the money, now plow the snow!
> 
> Take the cap off and put the weight in


agreed and you should be all set


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

*Set of Wings*

I'd put a set of Wings on the plow, 7.5' is pretty narrow for doing anything of size.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

alldayrj;1557676 said:


> You already spent the money, now plow the snow!
> 
> Take the cap off and put the weight in


agreed and you should be all set


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds more like you just wanted a pat on the back rather than opinions. It's a a darn driveway. If you have a plow that works, and a truck to push it, you'll be fine.


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

I guess I was a little anxious, seeing as how we get 0.2 inches of snow each year in southeastern PA. Thanks for the input folks. Happy Plowing.....


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

ducaticorse;1557990 said:


> Sounds more like you just wanted a pat on the back rather than opinions. It's a a darn driveway. If you have a plow that works, and a truck to push it, you'll be fine.


Everyone on this site wants a pat on the back, thats why we post pics of our new or new to us equipment, or talk about the great deal we got on some piece of equipment. You can't beat him up because of that.

It sounds to me like you are all set, but like others have said I would remove the topper if you have a place to store it in the winter and don't need it. It makes plowing at night much easier. Good luck this winte and post pics.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I could plow a lot ANY size with that setup.

The issue becomes "how efficiently can I plow this lot/drive/etc. with this rig?"

Which then becomes:

"How efficiently do I HAVE to plow lot/drive/etc. with this rig?"

I could damn near do my entire route with a 4 wheeler and a 5' plow, it might take me 3 days straight, but I could do it.......


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's another voice for "ditch the cap". For plowing, you need the best visibility possible, and those things block your view.

Replacing the whole plow pump was excessive. A rebuild would have been fine. All meyer wiring is a hack job. It comes that way from the factory. The "only works in park" was probably a safety override feature to force the driver to come to an absolutely complete stop before changing directions. This will prevent the driver from blowing the transmission by popping it into reverse while still rolling forward and gassing it backwards, still while rolling. Doing that is pretty common abuse that some people get into while plowing without even realizing it.

When plowing, make a CONSCIOUS effort to come to a FULL stop before messing with the tranny handle. It will feel like an inefficient waste of time, but it will stop you from blowing the tranny. I'm going out on a limb and guessing that you aren't into blowing trannies, right?


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

jasonv;1561020 said:


> Here's another voice for "ditch the cap". For plowing, you need the best visibility possible, and those things block your view.


Seriously? Any decent driver should be able to safely plow and maneuver with just his/her mirrors. I can't imagine twisting my entire body around all night long several hundred times just to back up--I'd be a chiropractor's wet dream.

Regardless, there's hardly a big truck on the road where you have any other options other than your mirrors, and people are saying they're worrying about a topper on a little pickup? Here, I fixed it just to illustrate how silly I think this is:



jasonv;1561020 said:


> Here's another voice for "ditch the V-box spreader". For plowing, you need the best visibility possible, and those things block your view.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

OC&D;1561091 said:


> Seriously? Any decent driver should be able to safely plow and maneuver with just his/her mirrors. I can't imagine twisting my entire body around all night long several hundred times just to back up--I'd be a chiropractor's wet dream.
> 
> Regardless, there's hardly a big truck on the road where you have any other options other than your mirrors, and people are saying they're worrying about a topper on a little pickup? Here, I fixed it just to illustrate how silly I think this is:


he is simply saying that if something nonessential to the plowing effort can be easily removed to improve visibility, then why not do it? my flatbed has 4 foot sides on it most of the time, but why wouldn't i take the 2 minutes to remove them prior to a storm and put on my 1 foot tall sides? does this mean i am not a decent driver because i'd like to have as much visibility as possible?

oh, i also removed the tints from my truck so i could see better at night, and i wear perscription eye glasses when driving to my improve my visibility - what a hack i must be!!!


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

NO, I am not into blowing trannies!! I was cracking up after that... I cant take the cap off because we need to transport weather sensitive materials in the back. I can see fine for what I need to do. The pump was a necessity (again I will post photos when I get the truck back, blown gear selector switch on the trans) especially because I am not going get the chance to use the company card again. The new e58 is sweet compared to what I have been struggling with.Thanks again for the input!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

OC&D;1561091 said:


> Seriously? Any decent driver should be able to safely plow and maneuver with just his/her mirrors. I can't imagine twisting my entire body around all night long several hundred times just to back up--I'd be a chiropractor's wet dream.
> 
> Regardless, there's hardly a big truck on the road where you have any other options other than your mirrors, and people are saying they're worrying about a topper on a little pickup? Here, I fixed it just to illustrate how silly I think this is:


Absolute nonsense. Where did I say that you HAD to remove it? Of course it can be done with the lid on the truck, but its BETTER to remove it where it is *possible*. Why make it hard on yourself?


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

The "only works in park" was probably a safety override feature to force the driver to come to an absolutely complete stop before changing directions. This will prevent the driver from blowing the transmission by popping it into reverse while still rolling forward and gassing it backwards, still while rolling. Doing that is pretty common abuse that some people get into while plowing without even realizing it.

When plowing, make a CONSCIOUS effort to come to a FULL stop before messing with the tranny handle. It will feel like an inefficient waste of time, but it will stop you from blowing the tranny. I'm going out on a limb and guessing that you aren't into blowing trannies, right?

Yeah Thanks. The truck has 135,000k. trying to take it easy on her before she goes.....


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

jasonv;1561236 said:


> Where did I say that you HAD to remove it?


As long as we're putting words in peoples' mouths, where did I say you said that?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I didn't read this thread because it has no pictures.


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

THEGOLDPRO;1561718 said:


> I didn't read this thread because it has no pictures.


Right....... As soon as I get it back I will post photos, sorry to waste your time...


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

OC&D;1561711 said:


> As long as we're putting words in peoples' mouths, where did I say you said that?


Right here, by implication;



OC&D;1561091 said:


> Seriously? Any decent driver should be able to safely plow and maneuver with just his/her mirrors. I can't imagine twisting my entire body around all night long several hundred times just to back up--I'd be a chiropractor's wet dream.
> 
> Regardless, there's hardly a big truck on the road where you have any other options other than your mirrors, and people are saying they're worrying about a topper on a little pickup? Here, I fixed it just to illustrate how silly I think this is:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

JayRod;1561816 said:


> Right....... As soon as I get it back I will post photos, sorry to waste your time...


Well i don't accept your apology, just post the pics so we can continue to be mad at you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Be careful here, THE GOLDPRO is on edge lately, just put up a pic of anything before it's to late!

EDIT: Preferrably a Dodge with some sort of Diesel engine.


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

The old e60.


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

The only shot I have right now of the truck...


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

Look at the door on to the right of the Loading door, I can pull the truck into the door and take the plow off onto a skid for storage. I also load the salt from there.


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

THEGOLDPRO;1562037 said:


> Well i don't accept your apology, just post the pics so we can continue to be mad at you.


I hope your satisfaction is not met and you can continue with the pleasant attitude Thumbs Up
I will have more soon....


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

JayRod;1562086 said:


> The only shot I have right now of the truck...


That E60 looks practically new... look, its even rusty, which means it isn't even leaking much yet....


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

Then my dealer has a nice used 60 to sell!


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

JayRod;1562121 said:


> Then my dealer has a nice used 60 to sell!


Unfortunately, it would cost more than an e60 is worth to ship/import it, otherwise I would consider buying it for my heep.


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

He gave me $100.00 towards the e58 for it. I told him I he could do whatever he wants with it, I bet he could make a few bucks off it locally....


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

JayRod;1561178 said:


> NO, I am not into blowing trannies!! I was cracking up after that... I cant take the cap off because we need to transport weather sensitive materials in the back. I can see fine for what I need to do. The pump was a necessity (again I will post photos when I get the truck back, blown gear selector switch on the trans) especially because I am not going get the chance to use the company card again. The new e58 is sweet compared to what I have been struggling with.Thanks again for the input!


what kind of weather sensitive materials are you transporting while plowing snow.

I have no cap on my truck and when plowing I have 2 snow blowers, a salt spreader, a couple cans of gas and let's say up to a dozen bags of salt.

I'd say the salt would be consider weather sensitive but its in bags and it gets spread along the way. even further the pallet I bought at the beginning of the season sits in the drive wrapped in a tarp.

can't really see why the cap is needed but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JayRod;1562138 said:


> He gave me $100.00 towards the e58 for it. I told him I he could do whatever he wants with it, I bet he could make a few bucks off it locally....


In working condition you could have easily got $350-400 for the pump. payup


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

WIPensFan;1562062 said:


> Be careful here, THE GOLDPRO is on edge lately, just put up a pic of anything before it's to late!
> 
> EDIT: Preferrably a Dodge with some sort of Diesel engine.


lol..................


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

yardguy28;1562178 said:


> what kind of weather sensitive materials are you transporting while plowing snow.
> 
> I have no cap on my truck and when plowing I have 2 snow blowers, a salt spreader, a couple cans of gas and let's say up to a dozen bags of salt.
> 
> ...


We transport mail and paper products to two different mail annexes and usually it needs to be in mail containers that have no lid or cover. That happens daily, thus we cant remove the cap.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

BUFF;1562245 said:


> In working condition you could have easily got $350-400 for the pump. payup


And I bet it could have been made to work like new for under $50 tops. Probably just the cost of fresh oil and a half hour to take apart, clean, and reassemble.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

jasonv;1561020 said:


> . I'm going out on a limb and guessing that you aren't into blowing trannies, right?


Only if her boobs where big enough!!  Sorry I couldn't  myself

It sounds like you know what you are doing.


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

Here are the rest of the photos


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

This is the new pump


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

Control box mounted


----------



## JayRod (Jan 4, 2013)

Spreader and Control box


----------

